# Melonie Rollens????



## cozee (Mar 8, 2022)

Is Melonie Rollens still around, making polymer clay blanks? I have one of her sugar skull blanks on my EDC I have carried for a handful of years. People are now wanting something similar.


----------



## pewink (Mar 8, 2022)

cozee said:


> Is Melonie Rollens still around, making polymer clay blanks? I have one of her sugar skull blanks on my EDC I have carried for a handful of years. People are now wanting something similar.


Is she a blonde lady with an autistic boy? She's on another website pretty regular.


----------



## jeff (Mar 8, 2022)

cozee said:


> Is Melonie Rollens still around, making polymer clay blanks? I have one of her sugar skull blanks on my EDC I have carried for a handful of years. People are now wanting something similar.


She was CreativeCanes here. Melanie Rollens

She's also listed as an artist at Exotic Blanks





						Melanie's Polymer Clay Pen Blanks
					

Melanie Rollens is a self-taught Polymer clay millefiori cane artist. She began her journey with polymer clay in 2013 making wearable art, in early 2014 she started making clay canes and it changed her direction for good. Dedicated to cane work she was seeking a way to express her creations onto...




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## leehljp (Mar 8, 2022)

I "had" one of her blanks - red roses . . . and now - well, my wife has the pen that I made from that blank. The minute I put the shine on it, LOML took the pen before I could photograph it.  She loves that pen!

Melanie did an excellent job with her blanks.


----------

